# Wifi au camping



## Kuzclolo (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

D'ici quelques jours, je part en vacances. Le camping où je vais dispose du Wifi payant (Osmozis). Le problème est que l'accès est lié à la machine avec laquelle vous avez payé votre connexion. Moi qui emmène mon MBP et mon iPhone (mon ami a aussi son IPhone) et ma liseuse (pour le journal), je ne peux bénéficier que du Wifi sur le MAC. pour les IPhone et le reste, j'ai droit à une page vous êtes déjà connecté avec un autre appareil (même si le Mac est éteint).

Ma question, existe-t-il un routeur (ou une autre solution) qui permettrait de se connecter au wifi payant et de le redistribuer vers le mac et les iPhone? 

Si je ne suis pas clair, n'hésitez pas à me demander.

Merci d'avance à ceux et celles qui prendront le temps de m'aider


----------



## wip (18 Juillet 2013)

Kuzclolo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'ici quelques jours, je part en vacances. Le camping où je vais dispose du Wifi payant (Osmozis). Le problème est que l'accès est lié à la machine avec laquelle vous avez payé votre connexion. Moi qui emmène mon MBP et mon iPhone (mon ami a aussi son IPhone) et ma liseuse (pour le journal), je ne peux bénéficier que du Wifi sur le MAC. pour les IPhone et le reste, j'ai droit à une page vous êtes déjà connecté avec un autre appareil (même si le Mac est éteint).
> 
> ...


 
Pour le routeur, je pense que n'importe lequel ferait l'affaire, mais je ne suis sur de rien 

Sinon, si tu t'enregistres avec ton iPhone, tu devrais pouvoir partager ta connection avec ton Mac. D'ailleur, je me demande si il n'y a pas la même possibilité depuis le Mac.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2013)

wip a dit:


> Sinon, si tu t'enregistres avec ton iPhone, tu devrais pouvoir partager ta connection avec ton Mac. D'ailleur, je me demande si il n'y a pas la même possibilité depuis le Mac.


Absolument.

Depuis le Mac : Préférences système / Partage / cocher la case "Partage Internet"
Ne pas oublier de définir un mdp !


----------



## Kuzclolo (18 Juillet 2013)

et bien, voilà... Problème réglé! 

Merci à tous les Deux


----------



## fanougym (18 Juillet 2013)

Sauf qu'il me semble qu'il n'est pas possible de partager "depuis Wifi" - "vers Wifi" depuis le mac.

Sinon, qu'en est il du réseau 3G sur ton camping et de ton forfait téléphone en data ?


----------

